# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Al Maher [Jamaa, Λυκομήδης, Ulsnes]

## chrb

Τι λέτε θα πουληθεί ο Λυκομίδης της Σκύρος ναυτική εταιρία; Η τιμή του είναι 1,15 εκατ. δολλάρια.

----------


## andreas

Δεν θα ήθελα να γίνω μάντης κακών αλλά μάλλον για σκραπ το βλέπω.

----------


## chrb

Στην πραγματικότητα για εκεί προορίζεται , αλλά είπαν μήπως και βρουν να το πουλήσουν.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και εγώ για εκεί το βλέπω εκτός και αν το πάρει κανένας Α. Βεντούρης

----------


## chrb

Αυτήν την περίοδο που βρίσκεται ο Λυκομίδης;

----------


## andreas

Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, νομίζω πως είναι δεμένος ή στην Κύμη ή στη Σκύρο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Γνωρίζουμε που βρίσκετε ???

κάποια στιγμή είχαν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον για την δρομολόγηση του πλοίου απο Λαύριο για ¶νδρο Τήνο Μύκονο.

----------


## George

Κι ευτυχώς δεν πήραν άδεια...

Το πλοίο βρίσκόταν δεμμένο και προς πώληση στην Σκύρο. Τώρα αν το μετέφεραν κάπου αλλού δεν το ξέρω.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Κι ευτυχώς δεν πήραν άδεια...
> 
> Το πλοίο βρίσκόταν δεμμένο και προς πώληση στην Σκύρο. Τώρα αν το μετέφεραν κάπου αλλού δεν το ξέρω.


σωστό και αυτό  :wink:

----------


## cortomaltese

Οι τελευταίες πληροφορίες μιλούν για ναύλωση για ταξίδια μεταξύ Jeddah Σαουδικής Αραβίας και κάπιου λιμανιού στο Σουδάν. Ταξιδι 12 ωρών περίπου και ακούστηκε οτι πλοίαρχος πάει ο καπτα Νικος Σαμιώτης απο τους Αιολους. Αν κάποιος έχει κατι νεότερο ας μας διαφωτίσει

----------


## JASON12345

Το πλοιο βρισκεται στον Αγιο Κωσταντινο και ονομαζεται JAMAA.Επισης το εχουν βαψει στα κοκκινα με δυο δελφινια.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το πλοιο βρισκεται στον Αγιο Κωσταντινο και ονομαζεται JAMAA.Επισης το εχουν βαψει στα κοκκινα με δυο δελφινια.


 
κάνει δρομολόγια ????

----------


## Apostolos

Ας το θυμηθούμε πρίν γίνει μεμετ μπακτσέ
lycomedes.jpg
Φώτο: Π. Παραδεισόπουλος

----------


## caterina75

Mε τον Λυκομίδη είχα κάνει τα άπειρα ταξίδια Κύμη - Σκύρος και τούμπαλιν το διάστημα 1993-1998!! Σας ευχαριστώ για τις αναμνήσεις που μου ξυπνήσατε!!!! :-):-):-):-)

----------


## JASON12345

Η φωτό είναι κατά την δειάρκεια της περιόδου που ήταν αφημένο δίπλα στον 
Αχιλέα η στην ενεργό δράση?

----------


## Apostolos

Παροπλισμένο πρέπει να ήταν...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία με το πλοίο να φθάνει στο λιμάνι της Κύμης μια Κυριακή απόγευμα, πριν από 10 περίπου χρόνια. Μια ανάμνηση, σαν να είναι χθες...

Το Λυκομήδης στην Κύμη.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Πολύ ωραία φωτό.
Τι μου θύμισες τώρα...

----------


## caterina75

> Πολύ ωραία φωτό.
> Τι μου θύμισες τώρα...


 
Αυτό ξαναπές το!!!!

----------


## dimitris

Στον Αγιο Κωνσταντινο λιγες μερες πριν φυγει με τα νεα του χρωματα! Μια φωτογραφια αφιερωμενη σε σας ολους που σας ταξιδεψε !!!http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/p49471187.html

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές πληροφορίες για το πλοίο
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ulsnes_1973.htm

----------


## JASON12345

> Στον Αγιο Κωνσταντινο λιγες μερες πριν φυγει με τα νεα του χρωματα! Μια φωτογραφια αφιερωμενη σε σας ολους που σας ταξιδεψε !!!http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/p49471187.html


Ευχαριστούμε δημήτρη!
Εμένα όχι μόνο με ταξίδεψε αλλά ήταν και το πρώτο μου καράβι:cry:

----------


## dimitris

Ηταν αν θυμαμαι καλα δεμενο εκει πανω απο δυο βδομαδες, εγω δεν ετυχε ποτε να ταξιδεψω αλλα και να το δω,ειχα ακουσει ομως και εχει διαβασει παρα πολλα γι αυτο!

----------


## sylver23

καθως κοιτουσα στον σκληρο μου βρηκα μια φωτο του στον αγ κωνσταντινο ως jamaa .την εβγαλα πριν 2 χρονια μαλλον σε ενα απο τα πανω κατω ταξιδια στην καβαλα(στο τει μου)κ ειναι απο κινητο κ με το αυτοκινητο σε κινηση(εγω οδηγουσα)αρα συγνωμη για την κακη ποιοτητα .απλα ειπα μιας κ υπαρχει μονο 1 φωτο απο τον δημητρη στο φορουμ με αυτα τα σινιαλα να την ανεβασω

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απόσπασμα από ωραιοτάτη καρτποστάλ που απέκτησα σήμερα σε βόλτα μου στο Μοναστηράκι. Το _ΛΥΚΟΜΗΔΗΣ_ στον κολπίσκο Λιναριάς στην Σκύρο.

At Skyros.jpg

Με την ευκαιρία να πούμε ότι το πλοίο δεν είναι .....ιστορικό, βρίσκεται ακόμα εν ενεργεία (και άρα το παρόν θέμα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί _στο αρμόδιο subforum_), με νέο όνομα (από το 2011) το _AL MAHER_, οπότε θα πρέπει να διορθωθεί και ο τίτλος του θέματος σε : _Al Maher [Jamaa, Λυκομήδης, Ulsnes]_.

Τελευταίο σήμα του πλοίου στο AIS μόλις πριν τρεις ημέρες από την Τζέντα στην Σαουδική Αραβία.

----------


## proussos

DSC04291.JPG

*Ο ΛΥΚΟΜΗΔΗΣ ως JAMAA στον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο την πρωταπριλιά του 2006 !*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το Λυκομηδης ως Ulsnes απο το Ships Nostalgia μετα την επιμηκυνση

232Ulsenes.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το εισιτήριο μου και του αυτοκινήτου με το Λυκομήδης από Κύμη για Σκύρο στις 08/08/1999.

ΛΥΚΟΜΗΔΗΣ-01-08-08-1999.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά να βλέπουν τα παιδιά πως ήταν τα εισιτήρια προ on line.

----------


## Ellinis

> DSC04291.JPG
> 
> *Ο ΛΥΚΟΜΗΔΗΣ ως JAMAA στον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο την πρωταπριλιά του 2006 !*


Και ενώ έφυγε για την Ερυθρά βαμμένο στα ερυθρόλευκα, τον επόμενο χρόνο το βλέπουμε _εδώ_ στα χρώματα της εσθονικής Eckero Line! 
Ο λόγος είναι οτι η εταιρία Κοσμά είχε τότε αγοράσει και το _JAMAA II,_ το πρώην BOTNIA EXPRESS της Eckero στο οποίο διατήρησε τα χρώματα της. Έτσι θεώρησε καλό να τα εφαρμόσει και στο μικρότερο πλοίο τους.
Έξι χρόνια αργότερα το μικρό JAMAA πουλήθηκε σε εταιρία του Σουδάν και μετονομάστηκε AL MAHER υπό την σημαία της θαλασσοκράτειρας... Βολιβίας!
Το 2017 μετονομάστηκε σε LADY YOSSR και μετασκευάστηκε σε ζωάδικο... 
36840329_915729188600249_2642307139409805312_o.jpg

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι από κάποια προσάραξη που είχε στο Πορτ Σουδάν. 
96418865_1409101542596342_3688620202745921536_n.jpg
πηγή

Το πλοίο φαίνεται να παραμένει στο Πορτ Σουδάν εδώ και δυο χρόνια υπό σημαία Τανζανίας.

----------

